# i fancazzisti



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2015)

[HR][/HR]

	
	
		
		
	


	




24 OTT 2015 11:01*1. TRA I 195 DIPENDENTI INDAGATI AL COMUNE DI SANREMO, MOLTI AVEVANO ANCHE RICEVUTO IL PREMIO DI PRODUZIONE! UN ESEMPIO: VEDI I 2300 EURO PER UN’IMPIEGATA FINITA IN GALERA
2. SANDRO IL DIRIGENTE CANOTTIERE, ALBERTO IL VIGILE IN CANOTTIERA: TUTTI I TRUCCHI DEGLI ASSENTEISTI. CHE SU FACEBOOK SI SCAGLIAVANO CONTRO “LA CASTA” E I POLITICI CHE RUBANO
3. CI SONO GLI SCAMBISTI AGATINO E MIRIAM, MARITO E MOGLIE: SI PASSAVANO I RECIPROCI CARTELLINI COME MALATTIE VENEREE IN UN BORDELLO. E POI FINTI SOPRALLUOGHI, CANI A SPASSO, ASSENZE DI 12 ORE (PIU' DELL’ORARIO DI LAVORO!), FINTI IMPEGNI IN GIORNI DI FERIE
4. IL SINDACO BIANCHERI SI DICE INDIGNATO DALL’ASSENTEISMO E CHE ASPETTAVA SOLO LA RETATA DELLA FINANZA, MA NEI MESI SCORSI HA DISTRIBUITO UNA PIOGGIA DI PREMI*




1. SANREMO, COSÌ IL SINDACO PD PREMIAVA I SUOI ASSENTEISTILuca Fazzo per “il Giornale”«Il sindaco entra nel suo ufficio e non è suo compito controllare». Così il sindaco di Sanremo, Alberto Biancheri, in una intervista a botta calda spiegava ieri come fosse stato possibile che un terzo esatto dei dipendenti comunali andasse a lavorare solo quando ne aveva voglia, dedicando il resto del tempo - una volta timbrato il cartellino - a occupazioni più piacevoli: il canottaggio, il chiosco di famiglia, lo shopping, una bella dormita.IMPIEGATI FANCAZZISTI AL COMUNE DI SANREMO 9​Ma la retata della Guardia di finanza che ha portato in galera i 35 più disinvolti dei dipendenti della città del festival solleva inevitabilmente dei dubbi sull'operato dell'amministrazione comunale. Lo stesso pm titolare del fascicolo, Maria Paola Marrali, si è chiesta nel corso della conferenza stampa: «Come è possibile che nessuno si accorgesse di questo sistema scellerato?».E la lettura dell'elenco completo degli arrestati riserva un'altra sorpresa e solleva nuovi interrogativi. Si scopre che una fetta significativa dei dipendenti finiti in galera per truffa allo Stato erano stati scelti dalla giunta per essere premiati per la loro produttività. Inevitabile chiedersi chi e con quali criteri avesse individuato questi specialisti dell'assenteismo come meritevoli del bonus. Ma anche di questo, evidentemente, il sindaco non si era occupato.IMPIEGATI FANCAZZISTI AL COMUNE DI SANREMO 7​La lista dei premiati era stata pubblicata nel febbraio scorso, suscitando - come inevitabile in questi casi - il mugugno degli esclusi. Cinquantanove dipendenti del municipio sanremese si erano visti riconoscere premi in denaro tra i 500 e i 2300 euro a fronte della eccezionale dedizione al lavoro dimostrata nel corso del 2014: cioè esattamente nel periodo finito sotto la lente della Procura della Repubblica nell'inchiesta che ha portato alla «operazione Stachanov».Ebbene, tra i 59 spiccano i nomi di sette dipendenti comunali arrestati all'alba dell'altro ieri. Agatino Longhitano, Istruttore amministrativo della manutenzione fabbricati e custode, riceve un bonus-produttività di 1200 euro: peccato che ora si scopra che avesse l'abitudine di fare timbrare il cartellino alla moglie, mentre lui si faceva i fatti propri.__IMPIEGATI FANCAZZISTI AL COMUNE DI SANREMO 10​Roberta De Amicis, impiegata al settore finanze, riceve il premio più alto: 2300 euro, ma ora viene spedita in galera. Stessa sorte per Luisa Mele, delle segreteria generale, che però in febbraio si era dovuta accontentare di un premio di 550 euro. E che dire di Alessandro Vellani, funzionario dei lavori pubblici e dell'arredo urbano, quello che la Finanza ha immortalato mentre durante l'orario di lavoro sudava da canottiere ai remi di un'imbarcazione?Anche lui era stato indicato evidentemente come impiegato solerte ed efficiente, e si era visto riconoscere un premio di 1700 euro. Il suo collega Mirco Norberti, in servizio agli affari generali, che l'altro ieri si vede risparmiare le manette ma viene anche lui indagato per truffa e colpito dal provvedimento di obbligo di firma, in febbraio era stato premiato dall'amministrazione con un assegno di 1200 euro.In carcere è finita invece Antonella Rossi, impiegata ai Lavori pubblici, che pare uscisse e entrasse quando le pareva: ma in febbraio era stata considerata un esempio di zelo e dedizione, e le era arrivato un extra di 1200 euro. Stessa cifra (e stessa sorte nella retata) per l'impiegato dei servizi demografici Francesco Astolfi. E chissà quanti altri casi di assenteisti premiati si scopriranno quando oltre all'elenco dei dipendenti colpiti da misure cautelari si potrà leggere l'elenco dei centosessanta indagati a piede libero.IMPIEGATI FANCAZZISTI AL COMUNE DI SANREMO 1​Intanto, da ieri sono iniziati gli interrogatori in carcere degli arrestati, mentre negli uffici comunali sanremese gli improvvisi buchi d'organico hanno reso difficile tenere aperti gli sportelli. E stavolta persino i sindacati annunciando la tolleranza zero verso i furbetti del cartellino: la Cgil ligure ha disposto la immediata sospensione di tutti i suoi iscritti comparsi nella lista della «operazione Stachanov».2. DAL VOGATORE ALLO SCAMBISTA ECCO TUTTI I TRUCCHI DEGLI IMPIEGATI-FANTASMAMaurizio Crosetti per “la Repubblica”IMPIEGATI FANCAZZISTI AL COMUNE DI SANREMO 2​Tra Sandro il canottiere e Alberto in canottiera c' è solo l' imbarazzo della scelta. O forse preferite gli scambisti Agatino e Miriam, marito e moglie: scambisti di cartellini, per carità. Anche il pluri-timbratore Vincenzo non è male, da fare invidia alla dea Calì. E che di dire di quella lenza di Beppe, capace di segnare tre ore di servizio in un giorno di ferie? Assenteisti per vocazione, fancazzisti dentro, ora costretti a patire un contrappasso quasi dantesco: gli arresti domiciliari. Loro, maestri nell' essere ovunque, costretti invece a restare fermi in salotto, rintracciabili sempre. Con un solo vantaggio: se vanno in bagno, almeno non devono timbrare il cartellino.La banda di Sanremo aveva ventuno covi, tante sono le sedi del Comune, la principale e le distaccate, ma i furbetti agivano in perenne latitanza dal posto di lavoro. La casa madre è un vecchio hotel liberty, Palazzo Bellevue, forse non a caso a due passi dal commissariato di Polizia. La bianca facciata pare scolpita nella meringa e le scale salgono tra begonie, palmizi e pitosfori.Un' atmosfera tra Paolo Conte e il nostro agente all' Avana, solo che l' altro ieri gli agenti sono arrivati sul serio, ed erano della Guardia di Finanza.IMPIEGATI FANCAZZISTI AL COMUNE DI SANREMO 5​Dopo ventiquattro ore, eccoli ancora lì a soppesare faldoni e sequestrare carte, dopo essersi insediati nell' ufficio stampa trasformato in ufficio indagini. Dal loro lavoro emergono storie che neanche García Márquez, neanche Camilleri. Ladri di merendine e di migliaia di euro. Per la città dei fiori, questo triste festival è pure peggio di quando arrestarono un centinaio di croupier nel 1981. Quello, in fondo, era solo un gioco truccato, ora è impazzita la roulette di un' intera città.Sandro il canottiere, al secolo Alessandro Vellani di anni cinquantasette, è "istruttore direttivo servizi tecnici del Servizio progettazione arredo urbano e spazi pubblici": nel tempo che si impiega a leggere per intero la sua carica, lui avrà già messo la barca in acqua, perché Sandro ha la passione del remo. Tra una panchina da sostituire e un lampione da scegliere, per 81 volte si è allontanato alla chetichella per farsi una bella vogata con gli amici, vantandosi pure sui social. Le immagini dei finanzieri lo immortalano al remo insieme ad un compagno di acque, un "due senza" senza vergogna. Danno erariale calcolato dalla Finanza: 5.680 euro.__IMPIEGATI FANCAZZISTI AL COMUNE DI SANREMO 6​Alberto in canottiera invece è quello che timbrava in biancheria intima, oppure mandava la moglie in vestaglia o la figlia minorenne, quella che le immagini degli investigatori hanno colto, poverina, in evidente difficoltà con la strisciata.Alberto Muraglia di anni cinquantatrè, agente di vigilanza della polizia municipale aggregato al Servizio Annonario. Colui che adesso dichiara qualche amnesia: visto che abita nel palazzo dell' Anagrafe, a volte si scordava di timbrare e allora rimediava in mutande. Le assenze dello smemorato Alberto risultano tra le più lunghe, fino a 12 ore per volta: un' arte, riuscire ad essere assenti per lasso di tempo superiore a quello del lavoro. Danno erariale, peraltro non enorme, 551 euro.Tra i più creativi sicuramente Beppe, per tutti Giuseppe Terracciano, 46 anni, responsabile servizio Manutenzione Fabbricati, "titolare posizione organizzativa".__IMPIEGATI FANCAZZISTI AL COMUNE DI SANREMO 4​Non un messo al bar o un custode in slip, sia detto senza offesa, ma un dirigente. E chi dirige dovrà pur avere qualcosa in più degli altri. Infatti: il buon Beppe per sedici volte ha simulato impegni istituzionali ine-sistenti, amando con particolare trasporto i sopralluoghi. Beppe non si trova, dov' è Beppe? A fare un sopralluogo. Il suo colpo da maestro, le tre ore di lavoro in un giorno di vacanza. Danno erariale: 3. 756 euro.Siccome la famiglia resta pur sempre un valore importante, non può essere taciuta l' intesa solidale tra Miriam Marangoni, 57 anni, istruttore amministrativo Servizio Tributi e il di lei marito Agatino Longhitano, 62 anni, dell' Economato, custode del municipio, il San Pietro di Palazzo Bellevue.Lui apriva i cancelli ogni mattina e lui e lei, a turno, si scambiavano talvolta i cartellini come un giorno si scambiarono gli anelli. In tutto, danno erariale/familiare inferiore ai 400 euro. Dilettanti rispetto a Vicenzo Paternò, 55 anni, operaio del Servizio Manutenzione: si è fatto timbrare da altri il cartellino per 122 volte, timbrando a sua volta per i colleghi 171 volte. L' amicizia conta.E poi gli altri, tanti, troppi. Complici o vittime (i loro colleghi onesti, che pure esistono), alla fine maldestri come Fantozzi e Filini dell' Ufficio Sinistri.__IMPIEGATI FANCAZZISTI AL COMUNE DI SANREMO 8​Troppo forte la tentazione di attraversare il giardino della villa diventata il covo dei furbacchioni, attraversare corso Cavallotti, infilare in discesa via Anselmi, partigiano, e raggiungere finalmente il mare.Oppure, imboscarsi nei corridoi di Palazzo Bellevue. Ieri mattina alle 11, con i finanzieri ancora chiusi dentro, loro sì stakanovisti, nove persone bivaccavano al bar interno. Nell' atrio, sotto i lampadari a goccia, neppure l' ombra di un usciere.3. E SU FACEBOOK I "FURBETTI" INNEGGIAVANO ALLA MORALEGiuseppe Filetto per “la Repubblica”Qualche giorno prima, quando in Comune si sapeva già dell' inchiesta della Guardia di Finanza contro l' assenteismo, Maurizio Di Fazio, finito agli arresti domiciliari, su Facebook inveiva "contro la casta, le tasse e i politici che rubano". E però, lui, operaio all' Archivio, per 72 volte si sarebbe assentato senza timbrare il cartellino. Andava a giocare a biliardo. Lo scrive il gip Alessia Ceccardi a pagina 220 dell' ordinanza che ha spedito agli arresti domiciliari 35 dipendenti comunali, altri 8 li ha sottoposti all' obbligo di firma. Complessivamente 195 (su 528 dipendenti in organico) gli indagati per truffa ai danni dello Stato, falso, interruzione di pubblico servizio e violazioni alla Legge Brunetta.IMPIEGATI FANCAZZISTI AL COMUNE DI SANREMO 3​Nell' inferno dantesco di Palazzo Bellevue, c' è l' inimmaginabile. Tanto che ieri l' attività amministrativa, azzoppata dagli arresti, è ripresa con difficoltà. Dimezzati gli orari dell' Anagrafe, il settore che vede 6 dipendenti e il responsabile Roberto Tedeschi ai domiciliari, più altri due con obbligo di firma. Mutilato pure il settore Lavori Pubblici, con quattro arresti.Già l' altro ieri il sindaco Alberto Biancheri ha deliberato la sospensione dal servizio per 43 dipendenti (gli arrestati e quelli sottoposti alla firma) ed ha annunciato che all' apposita commissione (organo tecnico e non politico) sarà proposto il licenziamento; per gli altri indagati, invece, i provvedimenti disciplinari.__GUARDIA DI FINANZA AL COMUNE DI SANREMO​A gettare benzina sul fuoco, ieri mattina ha pensato la Cgil-Funzione Pubblica, che ha provveduto all' immediata sospensione dei suoi iscritti, coinvolti nella vicenda. "La Cgil confederale e quella di categoria - si legge in una nota dell' organizzazione sindacale- condannano ogni tipo di comportamento che non sia quello dettato dall' osservanza e dal rispetto delle regole. Fatti come quelli denunciati gettano discredito anche su tutti coloro che all' interno del pubblico impiego svolgono il loro lavoro onestamente".E sono tanti gli onesti, quelli che dicono di sentirsi offesi dal comportamento dei colleghi "scellerati". Soprattutto a leggere la richiesta di misure cautelari, avanzata dal pm Maria Paola Marrali, che chiedeva per tutti i 43 gli arresti domiciliari.__COMUNE DI SANREMO TIMBRA IN MUTANDE​C' era Bruno Spadi, addetto ai videoterminali del Comune, che arrivava puntuale in municipio: alle sette si tratteneva al bar fino alle otto. Faceva colazione, parlava di sport e di politica, lamentandosi degli amministratori pubblici ladroni. Scrive il gip, che è stato tenero: "... Cedere all' abitudine di fare la pausa caffè dopo aver timbrato, per quanto odiosa sia, compie un atto pur sempre meno grave di chi si allontana nel corso dell' orario di lavoro per occuparsi delle più disparate commissioni personali...". Spadi non è stato arrestato, ma sottoposto alla firma.BIANCHERI SINDACO DI SANREMO​Nella Città dei Fiori, in Comune, chi doveva controllare non si presentava.Tutt' altro: "costringeva" i sottoposti a timbrargli il cartellino e poi ricambiava.Tra gli "infedeli", Roberto Tedeschi: per 120 volte in due anni di inchiesta ha fatto timbrare ad altri il suo, seppure in ufficio non si vedesse del tutto.Sapevano, gli impiegati comunali, che gli uomini del colonnello Emanuele Taibi e del giovane capitano Jacopo Allera indagavano su di loro e avevano piazzato telecamere in ogni angolo. Non sono serviti i richiami della segretaria generale, Concetta Orlando, una "talebana" arrivata dal Sud. Tanto che nell' ordinanza si legge: "… La segretaria sentita come persona informata sui fatti… ha affermato di non avere notato modifiche nel comportamento lassista tenuto da numerosi dipendenti, dal che può desumersi una perseveranza nelle condotte illecite".Il geometra Roberto Pangallo, autorizzato a lasciare l' ufficio per fare dei sopralluoghi ai cantieri, continuava ad allontanarsi illecitamente: per ben 155 volte, e talvolta è stato fotografato dalle Fiamme Gialle mentre porta il cane a spasso, ai giardinetti.__COMUNE DI SANREMO​Sfacciati, sicuri della loro impunità, come Roberta De Amicis, funzionaria dei Tributi, che esce alle 11 senza "strisciare", rientra nel pomeriggio in tuta da ginnastica; sportiva come la collega Roberta Peluffo, funzionaria degli Appalti, che chiede ai colleghi di strisciarle il badge e per 29 volte lo fa lei per la collega Morena Ferrari (indagata a piede libero). L' unico a cui, oltre agli altri reati, si contesta il peculato, è Antonio Rao, il messo comunale titolato a muoversi in città con la Vespa del Comune. E però va a fare la spesa, raggiunge il negozio di ottica di proprietà della famiglia e si intrattiene lì per diverse ore.


​


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2015)

io non ho capito come si fa ad andare a timbrare in mutande e ciabatte
abiterà sopra al comune? boh


----------



## Minerva (24 Ottobre 2015)

non è male che ogni tanto si parli di gente di questo tipo visto che ogni giorno chi lavora in proprio viene additato come evasore e furbino ...quando è oppresso tasse ed obblighi fiscali .
e spesso tra chi fa le pulci per uno scontrino ci sono questi soggetti


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2015)

ops, forse c'è una spiegazione: era un vigile che si stava per cambiare e mettere la divisa ma poi ha cambiato idea e si è rivestito e se ne è andato


----------



## free (24 Ottobre 2015)

Minerva;bt10918 ha detto:
			
		

> non è male che ogni tanto si parli di gente di questo tipo visto che ogni giorno chi lavora in proprio viene additato come evasore e furbino ...quando è oppresso tasse ed obblighi fiscali .
> e spesso tra chi fa le pulci per uno scontrino ci sono questi soggetti


verissimo
per es. la settimana scorsa ho presentato la terza istanza di riesame in autotutela, vinte le prime due, e ho detto che a me mica mi pagano per difendermi dai loro errori...
per fortuna sono in grado di fare da sola e non pagare nessuno, tuttavia che menata:unhappy:


----------

